# anyone using arcadia halogen spot lamps??



## Daz4311 (Sep 18, 2011)

looking at these to be used in a 4x2x2 viv and would like to hear peoples experiences with these and what size should i use??the 5.5 inch 50w or the 8 inch 75w??


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Daz4311 said:


> looking at these to be used in a 4x2x2 viv and would like to hear peoples experiences with these and what size should i use??the 5.5 inch 50w or the 8 inch 75w??


Very good bulbs but very pricey (£13 each in my local shop)

I get these from the wholesaler.

50w ES Hi Spot Halogen Lamp R63 - Par20

Depends on which rep you are heating but these do get hot so would think try both and check temps accordingly. 

Jay :2thumb:


----------



## Daz4311 (Sep 18, 2011)

will be housing a bearded dragon


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

50W should do the job then. 
Always check first though.
Not knocking Arcadia by the way as their stuff is great. 
Have you tried their T5 Flouro's.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

You will need the 75w for a four foot viv. They get very, very hot. Very quickly.

John


----------



## Daz4311 (Sep 18, 2011)

so john i need the 75w bulb but in the 14cm surround???


----------



## Daz4311 (Sep 18, 2011)

can i hang these from the roof of the viv???does it need to be a certain distance from the ceiling because of the heat given of??


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

You might be better off using a flood bulb rather than a spot lamp.
The Floods i use do not have such a directed area as the spot lights,(25degree) this way the heat is directed at a larger area rather than a pin point so to speak.
Also you can but 3 of these for the price of an arcadia halogen spot lamp and they last for ages too.

Sylvania Hi Spot 80 (Par 25) : Lightbulbs2u.com


----------



## Daz4311 (Sep 18, 2011)

This bulb is to be used as a basking bulb..but as several people have said these halogen bulbs get very very hot am I going to struggle getting my temps right should I stay away from this bulb and just get a normal ceramic fitting and use a standard reflector bulb???


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

Just had my 150w zoomed halogen explode on me lol not very cool! Apparently you have to make sure the bulb is free of finger prints and dirty or it can cause it to explode! but they get your basking spot up in minutes lol so get the right distance...the beauty is the cool end can stay cooler for those who want that compared to regular spots which heat the whole viv and tend to dim if your room doesnt have good air flow which ruins the temp of the basking spot. anyways all depends on your setup etc but you have been warned! Use a cloth when screwing one in!


----------

